# POssible mites in rat



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I have noticed over the last week some tiny tiny sores on ralph and sparkie, just below the chin.. I haven't changed the food or bedding so was thinking possible Mites... 

So today I went the petshop and bought some Johnsons mite spray and have cleaned the cage and then bathed the rats.. I have just used warm water to wash the little sores off (you can only just notice them..)

So i then dried them off and put some spray onto a cloth and wiped them over.. then kept an eye on them in case of any reactions.. well they all seem ok..

Im just wondering is there anything else that could cause this.. I have checked all the rats and its only these guys..

I have just read up on mites and a column suggest using this...

IF you feel comfortable (and I stress that!), go to your local tack shop and buy Ivermectrin paste wormer for horses. It comes in a long white tube. Give your ratty the equivilant of a grain of rice. It's hard to get some to eat it, so I usually pull their lip up and wipe it on their front teeth so they HAVE to lick it off. Do that once a week, as needed, and you should be mite-free. Generally, one dose is all you need. Some persistant mite cases take two or three dosages. Never repeat it more often than every 7 days. You can repeat the baths in the meantime, and if you don't feel comfortable dosing your ratty, DO NOT. I never recommend people do something they're uncomfortable with. As an alternative to the medications, you can give your ratty a bath in the Melafix solution every 4 to 5 days to cut off the mite lifecycle. Eventually you'll kill everything and be mite free.

IF you feel comfortable (and I stress that!), go to your local tack shop and buy Ivermectrin paste wormer for horses. It comes in a long white tube. Give your ratty the equivilant of a grain of rice. It's hard to get some to eat it, so I usually pull their lip up and wipe it on their front teeth so they HAVE to lick it off. Do that once a week, as needed, and you should be mite-free. Generally, one dose is all you need. Some persistant mite cases take two or three dosages. Never repeat it more often than every 7 days. You can repeat the baths in the meantime, and if you don't feel comfortable dosing your ratty, DO NOT. I never recommend people do something they're uncomfortable with. As an alternative to the medications, you can give your ratty a bath in the Melafix solution every 4 to 5 days to cut off the mite lifecycle. Eventually you'll kill everything and be mite free..

Any info regards this or my question would be greatly appreciated.. xxx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I use Beapher Spot On if any of my rats have mites, and it clears them up in about 3 days. I'd suggest using this as it's very easy to apply it (just put it on the back of the rat's neck) and its cheap and easily accessible from pet shops.

Rats have mites all the time, they only become a problem if the rat is stressed. You don't need to treat all the rats, just the one with the sores.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i always used to beapher spot on for rats its the one with the rabbit and ferret on.
it contains that ivermectin which is really good at killing mites,not so sure about the johnsons one.
the beapher spot on comes in 4 pippettes 1 for each rat applied to the back of the kneck and is safe so that when the cage mates want to wash each other it won't harm them.infact its better they do this so it spreads it all over,but i used to free range them after i'd applied it so it had an hour to dry before all cuddling up in there cage.

this is it
Health & Grooming : Beaphar Anti-Parasite Flea Spot-On: Rabbit Guinea Pig Rat Ferret : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

i'd use this over anything else.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> i always used to beapher spot on for rats its the one with the rabbit and ferret on.
> it contains that ivermectin which is really good at killing mites,not so sure about the johnsons one.
> the beapher spot on comes in 4 pippettes 1 for each rat applied to the back of the kneck and is safe so that when the cage mates want to wash each other it won't harm them.infact its better they do this so it spreads it all over,but i used to free range them after i'd applied it so it had an hour to dry before all cuddling up in there cage.
> 
> ...


I seen that in [email protected] today and asked the girl about it.. She told me I would need 3 boxes for 7 rats So I take it this is untrue info..


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

The mite spray you have used, is hopeless so i wouldnt bother with it to be honest.

Wouldnt use horse wormer past either, as its very easy to overdose them and Ivermectin can kill/cause reactions....so its easier to stick to topical preparations in which you can mesure the dose easier.

The Beaphar spot on should be fine.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

You could also use an insecticidal shampoo? i use it on my lot and they've only had mites once and that's when we hadn't washed them in ages.

the horse paste will be in a much higher dose which is why it'll be more effective and why you should only give them the minutest amount at widely spaced intervals, but essentially it will be exactly the same thing as you can buy over the counter (ingredients wise). however, giving them the right dose would be hard and it would be much easier and safer touse the stuff designed for them already in the correct dose.


----------



## audrey597 (Nov 13, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I use Beapher Spot On if any of my rats have mites, and it clears them up in about 3 days. I'd suggest using this as it's very easy to apply it (just put it on the back of the rat's neck) and its cheap and easily accessible from pet shops.
> 
> Rats have mites all the time, they only become a problem if the rat is stressed. You don't need to treat all the rats, just the one with the sores.


I've used this for over 20 years, always found it worked brilliantly and really easy to use.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yeh I would use the spot on everyone has suggested but in the mean time if you have any olive oil in the house I would put a thin layer of it where your rats have scratched themselves.

Am I right in saying you got new rats lately? This may have been whats stressed these guys out.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

another pets @ home twonk!!

1 pipette per rat


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> another pets @ home twonk!!
> 
> 1 pipette per rat


Haha

Ad re the new rats.. I noticed the spots just before they come thought Sparkie had caught himself.. cause he has white fur you could see a spec of blood on his hair.. On closer inspection last night I noticed it was Sparky and Ralph...

When I bathed them today i went through everyone whilst they were wet and couldn't spot a thing, Which also made me think maybe it was possibly some reaction to something.. But what i am not sure of cause they are on the same food no change of bedding.. mmm But just a thought when I wash the hammock I use a conditioner now as well to make them smell real nice.. 

It could be they are allergic to that? i dont know.. so will pop back to the blumin idiots tomorrow and get some of the other stuff.. 

And re the horse wormer.. I know all about the effects of using a wormer re any animal... I was gonna ring round to check who had wormed their horse tonight so it wouldn't have cost me a bean.. hahahh Cheap skate..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I find th spray worked brill on the cage....I am actually really sensitive when it comes to killing insects...but I confess I was watching them die in the stuff...felt awful but they were hurting my meeces!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I find th spray worked brill on the cage....I am actually really sensitive when it comes to killing insects...but I confess I was watching them die in the stuff...felt awful but they were hurting my meeces!!


Well I haven't spotted any.. and I thought I would of when they were wet?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

You cannot see mites, they are microscopic. All rats have mites living on their skin constantly. It only becomes apparent when a rat is under stress and they start to irritate the skin. The little scabs you see are not mite bites but are where your rat has scratched himself. You shouldnt need to spray the cage with anything, just treat the affected rats.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

just thought i'd point out that as male rats get older there skin gets an orangey scurf,dandruff to it.and sometimes that can appear like there are bugs in them.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> just thought i'd point out that as male rats get older there skin gets an orangey scurf,dandruff to it.and sometimes that can appear like there are bugs in them.


Cheers No scurf or anything.. I checked them through the night before the bath.. I have another theory.. Im wondering if Squeaky is stressing them out.. So Im thinking maybe take him out and put him with my babies as he did really get on with them.. He is quite a defensive rat.. sleep with everyone but if Rhoddi or jase try and walk buy he goes up with his mouth open.. Not always but often and the older rats seem to bow down.. so am gonna treat them today for mites.. although the only evidence of these is a couple of blood spots and then remove squeaky to the babies and see how they go.. and allowing everyone free range...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well just got some more wanderings....

Well I didn't manage to get out for the other mite treatment.. So here is what I did.. I spoted the spots the next day bathed them all with no shampoo just used warm water and had them doing lengths up and down the bath.. give where the spots were a rub.. 
Dried em off applied the johnsons stuff re washed the hammocks in diff soap powder... And here are the results.. No fresh spots no blood spots to be seen the skin is clear.. Now Im wondering was it mites or had I washed the hammock on something that didn't agree with Ralph and Sparky. I also haven't moved out Squeaky yet so he is still there...


Any thoughts please.. xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well just got some more wanderings....
> 
> Well I didn't manage to get out for the other mite treatment.. So here is what I did.. I spoted the spots the next day bathed them all with no shampoo just used warm water and had them doing lengths up and down the bath.. give where the spots were a rub..
> Dried em off applied the johnsons stuff re washed the hammocks in diff soap powder... And here are the results.. No fresh spots no blood spots to be seen the skin is clear.. Now Im wondering was it mites or had I washed the hammock on something that didn't agree with Ralph and Sparky. I also haven't moved out Squeaky yet so he is still there...
> ...


Yeah is possible. Was it something different to normal? Seems unlikely to be Squeaky then if everthing has disappeared. Try changing the washing powder and just keep an eye on them. Things like this are so hard as it could be so many things. xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Yeah is possible. Was it something different to normal? Seems unlikely to be Squeaky then if everthing has disappeared. Try changing the washing powder and just keep an eye on them. Things like this are so hard as it could be so many things. xx


Haha couldn't it just.. its kind of driving me round the bend.. lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha couldn't it just.. its kind of driving me round the bend.. lol


I wouldn't do anything unleess it flares up again...then try the mite stuff....nothing else. If that doesn't work then.....cry!! Lol kidding...might just need more regular baths! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I wouldn't do anything unleess it flares up again...then try the mite stuff....nothing else. If that doesn't work then.....cry!! Lol kidding...might just need more regular baths! xx


haha That is the 2nd bath I have give them since I got them..lol But twice haven't used anything just give them a rub and made them do lengths.. :lol: I took pics.. hah


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> haha That is the 2nd bath I have give them since I got them..lol But twice haven't used anything just give them a rub and made them do lengths.. :lol: I took pics.. hah


Unless you want a very cyber sulk on your hands I suggest you post up the piccies!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Unless you want a very cyber sulk on your hands I suggest you post up the piccies!!!!


Im just gonna get a bath... LOL Then i will post the piccies.. hahahahah


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey there,i'd still for piece of mind use that beapher spot on just so i know,well thats what i'd do anyhow.

can't wait to see swimming ratties,i remeber the good old days of raked and shredded hands.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Im just gonna get a bath... LOL Then i will post the piccies.. hahahahah


 yay thank u!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> hey there,i'd still for piece of mind use that beapher spot on just so i know,well thats what i'd do anyhow.
> 
> can't wait to see swimming ratties,i remeber the good old days of raked and shredded hands.


Yep my hands are shredded.. My rats can actually jump high enough to get out of the bath:eek6: Straight into my hands.. And I got more wet doing it then I have ever got bathing the dogs!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Here they are..lol they weren't too impressed..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwwww they are so cute!! xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awww look at that one swimming.
did the other 2 babies go in the bath?
the champayne ones?

is it strange that i loved the smell of wet rats?


----------

